# SEA Pro Hardtop Ttop



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We now can supply you with these beautiful fully rigged with LED spreader lights, blue flush mount puck lights, electronics box all molded into this high quality fiberglass top! Call me for pricing. And we offer the best powdercoating process in the industry!


----------



## sdell77 (9 mo ago)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> View attachment 1050452
> 
> We now can supply you with these beautiful fully rigged with LED spreader lights, blue flush mount puck lights, electronics box all molded into this high quality fiberglass top! Call me for pricing. And we offer the best powdercoating process in the industry!


Do y’all make hard tops for walk around


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This hard top works well on most boats.


----------

